# Zabuza and Haku vs Dosu and Zaku



## RedChidori (Jul 25, 2014)

The title says it all .



VS




Location: The Forest Of Death
State of Mind: IC for both
Starting Distance: 15 feet away
Knowledge: Zabuza is aware of Dosu's soundwave jutsu. Dosu is aware that Zabuza specializes in Silent Killing. Zaku is aware of Haku's Ice Mirror Jutsu, Haku is aware of Zaku's Decapitating Airwaves jutsu.
Restrictions: None
Additional Info: Zabuza and Haku are alive, with their Edo and living feats alike minus the infinite healing and chakra. Team members will have individual fights. If a member of either team survives his individual fight he will assist his partner. Individual fights are of the following:

*INDIVIDUAL FIGHTS*
*Zabuza vs Dosu

Haku vs Zaku*


Please provide a legitimate reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!* *-RedChidori*


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 25, 2014)

Zabuza wins this, by himself, probably using only his sword.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 25, 2014)

Haku can solo mid diff. 
Seriously mate, what were you thinking?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 26, 2014)

I doubt Haku can solo, but he can probably beat either Dosu or Zaku in one-on-one very comfortably.


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 26, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Haku can solo mid diff.
> Seriously mate, what were you thinking?



I just thought this would be a good one. Guess not huh ?


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 26, 2014)

> I doubt Haku can solo, but he can probably beat either Dosu or Zaku in one-on-one very comfortably.


At 15 feet haku can blitz both of them
That's less than a 5 meter distance.


> I just thought this would be a good one. Guess not huh ?


Make it demon bros and it'd be better.


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2014)

Dosu was able to catch Lee with his sound waves but this was a Lee with _zero intel_ about Dosu's jutsu. Against an expert assassin and killer like Zabuza, who knows about it, it's essentially useless. Dosu also has few if any CQC feats that suggest he can defend himself against an elite Jonin level ninja like Zabuza, who was capable of keeping up with Kakashi to a certain extent, which means, he gets bisected. 

Haku ends Zaku with similar ease. Before Zaku even gets the chance to fire off his attack, Haku puts him in a death-like state. Haku moved so fast in his mirrors that it required the Sharingan to properly follow his movements.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2014)

Either Zabuza or Haku can solo


----------



## Bonly (Jul 26, 2014)

When Dosu was fighting Lee in the forest of death shortly after Lee popped up, Lee managed to disappear from Dosu's LoS and land a kick right to the chin of Dosu and Lee was gonna finish off Dosu in less then two miuntes had Zaku not been there. Unless someone wants to suggest that Zabuza is slower then Chunin exam arc Base Lee who still had his weights on, you'll realize that Zabuza completely blitzes and ragdolls the shit out of both Dosu and Zaku. Haku and go pick flowers or whatever he does in his spare time.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2014)

Even itachi can't defeat this team, and you put them against Dosu and Zaku.


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 26, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Even itachi can't defeat this team, and you put them against Dosu and Zaku.



Armless Minato lose against the floor as see here: finish off Dosu


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2014)

O,K, and?


----------



## Hachibi (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabuza and Haku >>>>>>>>>Floor
so Itachi >>>>>>>>>>Armless Minato



*Spoiler*: __ 



Still wish Minato keep KCM


----------



## Trojan (Jul 26, 2014)

What are you talking about, Haku and Zabuza are in the floor, and we will be some day.
The graves, where we all belong.  

but anyway, that's all irrelevant. 
Zabuza still solos.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabuza babyshakes, not even close to a good match.


Hachibi94 said:


> Still wish Minato keep KCM


Since that was the dumbest thing to give him, no thanks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 26, 2014)

Skywalker said:


> Since that was the dumbest thing to give him, no thanks.



Sage Mode is debatably worse


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 26, 2014)

> Even itachi can't defeat this team, and you put them against Dosu and Zaku.


Make another thread about it.
This will be your like 4th one, the others keep on getting kicked because their imba or spite
Maybe this one will last.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabuza casually kills these clowns while Haku paints his fingernails. Unbalanced match-up.


----------



## Amol (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabuza solos without his sword .


----------

